# Article on food photography



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2014)

Food Fluffers | Narratively | Human stories, boldly told.

with great pictures


----------



## KenC (Sep 21, 2014)

Crazy stuff.  I knew this sort of thing was going on because a photography teacher long ago told us never to eat anything at a food shoot.


----------

